# whats your favorite helmet?



## Poneigh (May 25, 2012)

I am thinking about getting a new helmet because mine is getting old, like 5 years and I dont want to die if I fall off in it. What do you guys suggest that isnt too pricey but nice enough for small shows? I do hunter/jumper and am thinking about starting to event again!!
thanks


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

My favorite brand of helmet? The cheapest, lightest and most comfortable as I replace my schooling helmet every 5 years or so. I believe it is an International, is cool, vented, light (sometimes I forget I have it on) and cheap, about $35.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I love my IRH ATH. Wasn't too expensive, but it's a great quality helmet and I've used it in both hunters and eventing. I'm saving up for a Charles Owen Pro II skull cap for cross country; I've tried my friend's CO and it's very comfortable.

Try a lot of different brands on to see what fits your head shape best.


----------



## jinxremoving (Apr 6, 2009)

IRH make excellent cheap helmets. If you look at their designs, it's obvious they are copying GPA and Charles Owen but at a fraction of the cost. You can find cheap Charles Owen helmets which are very popular in the H/J world but if money is a huge issue then by all means go IRH. Avoid the super cheap Troxel and Tipperary helmets, they are not common at shows around here at least.


----------



## Poneigh (May 25, 2012)

thanks for your input everyone! i have a tipperary right now that i use for trail riding so my velvet one doesnt get scratched up (our trails are very wooded and a couple places get too wet to pass for some of the year so lots of venturing into the trees!!) and a charles owen hamtpon (one of the cheapest COs I think you can get). perhaps i will look into an IRH


----------



## princecharming (Dec 2, 2011)

i loveloveloveee my charles owen jr8  its so super comfy i wish i could always wear it, low profile and keeps me suprisingly cool although there are no vents. its medium pricey, but well worth it! good luck, and the only thing im not a huge fan of in the IRH is that if you have a round head, they pinch :/


----------



## Nitefeatherz (Jan 23, 2012)

I had an irh but I love my Charles Owens jr8.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I have a Tipperary Sportage (in Carbon Grey) which I use for both schooling and showing. I do local dressage shows and I think it's fine for this, but I'm not one who really fusses much over appearance... 

I tried on several more expensive helmets last time I was due for replacement and they all made my head look like Toadstool from Mario so I just went with the trusty old Tipperary 

ETA: Here's a photo of me wearing it in my show clothes-


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

LOVE my Tipperary Sportage, and I think it'd be fine for lower level showing.


----------



## jinxremoving (Apr 6, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> LOVE my Tipperary Sportage, and I think it'd be fine for lower level showing.


Have you tried on the Tipperary T2? I've been eyeing it for a schooling helmet, looks really good and the price is decent:

http://www.doversaddlery.com/tipperary-t2-helmet/p/X1-36306/


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

I really like my Charles Owens JR8. I'm 33 years old, but the adult helmets I tried were all far too big for me, so I went with the Junior edition. Happy bonus- the kids' version is cheaper!


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

I LOVE IRH helmets. They're so padded and comfortable, and they fit my head the best also.
Although I would recommend getting a helmet that has a dial on the back to adjust it


----------



## Poneigh (May 25, 2012)

hmm i wonder if they have the JR8 in my size, it seems pretty popular. i a 7 and 1/8 in


----------



## princecharming (Dec 2, 2011)

they do


----------



## chukka (Jun 14, 2012)

verona1016 said:


> I have a Tipperary Sportage (in Carbon Grey) which I use for both schooling and showing. I do local dressage shows and I think it's fine for this, but I'm not one who really fusses much over appearance...
> 
> I tried on several more expensive helmets last time I was due for replacement and they all made my head look like Toadstool from Mario so I just went with the trusty old Tipperary
> 
> ETA: Here's a photo of me wearing it in my show clothes-


Verona, I LOVE your breeches in that photo! What brand are they? Where did you get them?


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

chukka said:


> Verona, I LOVE your breeches in that photo! What brand are they? Where did you get them?


Those are the Goode Rider Elite Rider I really loved the knee patch version of those, as well, but I recently tried to order some and found that they were discontinued  AFAIK the full seat are still part of their collection, but they're so different from the rest of their line that I wonder if that will change...


----------



## tackjon (Jul 26, 2012)

I love GPAs, but unfortunately, they are a bit expensive. However, when it comes to protecting your head, I believe that the splurge is worth it. Definitely save up for it, you shouldn't skimp when it comes to safety!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

tackjon said:


> I love GPAs, but unfortunately, they are a bit expensive. However, when it comes to protecting your head, I believe that the splurge is worth it. Definitely save up for it, you shouldn't skimp when it comes to safety!


If they have the _exact_ same safety rating, which most of them do, the cost is immaterial. Just because something costs more doesn't make it safer.


----------



## Gilly (May 28, 2011)

Dublin Arista and Dublin Airation. Both cost $150 and I got the Ariation first and then the Arista because a) it was during a sale and b) I've always wanted to velvet/suede helmet.


----------



## mistyxrex123 (Jul 27, 2012)

My Just Togs is awsome light and comfy and only like£25 in Uk but dont know if they do them in us


----------



## DancingWithSunny (Mar 13, 2011)

I have a choplin (I think its the excellence) and I love it! Comfy, nice looking and not too expensive ( got it for £50)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I have a Dublin Silverline and I love it! It is very comfortable  Also the Jodz deluxe is good as well and it has a foam in it that mould to your head which is very helpful


----------



## justxride97 (Jan 12, 2012)

My favorite affordable helmet is def this one : http://www.doversaddlery.com/ovation?-deluxe-schooler-helmet/p/X1-3768/

I forget that I even have it on! Plus it's not too hot, light and comfortable!


----------



## reideespana (Jul 29, 2012)

I have a champion one. http://www.countrysupplies.com/pix/1/products/2780-m.jpg It's the only helmet I've ever own personally and I've had it for a few years with one fall that ended in a head injury (and nothing bad happened, not even a headache). I can't remember for the life of me how much it was, but it wasn't too expensive I think XD


----------



## DressageKat (Aug 26, 2018)

Personally I ride in a Tipperary Sportage... For a couple reasons. For one thing, I'm a poor, starving horse trainer who can't afford the fancy ones and doesn't care much about appearance anyway... Secondly, I like that it goes down lower in the back than a lot of them do. I feel like more of my head is covered. I show in it and just don't worry too much if anyone thinks it isn't fancy enough.

Have you heard of www.tacktalk.org? It's a new website and I'm trying to help spread the word, because I think it could be a really cool resource if enough of us in the horse community use it... They're trying to make a place where we can vote on questions like favorite helmet, favorite fly spray, etc, then they post the results with reviews by people who have used them... Easy to see and compare the top three products in each category... Anyway, I think it could be really cool, but the more people who use it, the better it will be because there will be larger survey pools and more comments! They do actually have a page on helmets... Check it out! Tipperary was winning last I checked 🙂


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

As long as your helmet is certified which a lot of them are now, you can easily stick to what is most budget friendly for you. Trying a few different styles to find what best fits you, will also make a big difference as to what you are going to go for. 
I myself fit the Charles Owen helmets really well. I was curious to see what the Back on Track Helmets would look like, but they have looked quite awful IMO and very mushroom head looking on every rider I've seen wear them.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I've always loved Troxel helmets. I prefer not to spend an arm on a leg & they last me YEARS!!!!!!!!


----------

